# SWD seeks long-term relationship



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi. My name is Olive. I was dropped at the paws.org wildlife center
but I'm not wild, so they can't release me when I'm growed up. Right
now I'm hanging with some baby mallards and they're fun, but they'll
leave me when they migrate. I guess I need to find a forever home.










What's it like at your home? Do you need a baby ducky maybe? I'm in
Seattle right now but some crazy lady will transport me up to 240
miles around if you're a good home with a secure night pen and lots of
love. I'd also prefer to be with other duckies as I'm going to miss my
mallard friends. If you have worms I will be your new best friend.










What do you think? Should we meet each other and see if I like you?

Quacks,

Olive

Contact: [email protected]


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That is just the cutest POST, Mr. Flapper!

I SOOOO hope Olive finds a loving and forever home!!! Olive is JUST ADORABLE! 

Please let us know!

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That is just a drop dead gorgeous and darling little duckling! Come on Washington State pigeon people .. expand your horizons .. adopt this duckling!  

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, drop dead gorgeous little duckling and just the most adorable post,
mrflapper. Hope someone here sees this and is dazzled w/Olive, she
sure is a cutie.

fp


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh, Olive, your the cutest little duckling I've ever seen! I wish_ I_ could have you, but even if you were in AZ I couldn't provide the proper home for you. I hope you find the perfect home soon!

Alice


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mr. Flapper

Your Olive is one cute little baby. I hope she finds a terrific forever home.


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*UPDATE: Olive finds a home*

Olive found a home.










She will be living with that scovy who needs a friend (from Flapper's latest webisode on www.mrflapper.com). Of course she will grow up inside 'til she's big enough to hang with the big kids, but she has a great, long-term home. 

Her new human is a vet technician at Flapper's veterinarian's office (a bird & exotic pet vet). She already has that scovy girl who needs a friend, as well as four "mean little" call drakes. She has predator-proof night pens as well. Whee!

Olive also had several other offers for a home which were also very well-qualified homes. So THANK YOU to everyone who asked about her. She is one lucky duck.<br><br>By the way, Olive is "LIVE" on Flapper Cam right now:

http://www.mrflapper.com/webcam.htm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great job on Olive's home, Tiff! I just looked and s/he's all snugged up by the mirror and the little "stuffie" friend  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OOOH, such a little cutie, I didn't think it would be long for tOlive to find a home, cuteness is way over the top!  

Thanks for the update.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIPPEE!!! I AM SOOOOO GLAD!!!

Way to go Olive...may you live long and prosper!

LOTS of LOVE, HUGS & SCRITCHES to a REAL CUTIE!!

    

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Olive is having a bit of breakfast just now.  So glad she found a great home!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Update on Olive the Duckling*

Just thought I would share a photo Olive's new human sent me. Olive is doing well and growing fast.

http://flickr.com/photos/tifotter/474854984/

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a beautiful little duck! I'm so glad Olive found such a good home!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

She is really growing up to be quite a beauty. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My goodness, she has really grown into a lovely young 'un! Thanks, Mr. Flapper, for the lovely update!

I know with her terrific forever home, that she will live long and have a wonderful life, which she deserves!!

LOVE and HUGS to Olive and her forever human!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Olive is lucky to have found such a wonderful family - she's beautiful!


----------

